# Toro 5/24 new tires and strengthening auger lever?



## toroboy (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi i just picked up a toro 5/24 and repowered it with a predator engine. Now I need new tires... has anyone got some from harbor freight or should I look online? Also the auger lever doesn't stay in the off position well and goes into the run mode. Is there a way to get it to not just fall into the run position? Thanks!!!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You should post Your Location in Case Someone May Have Tires Locally. Sounds Like the Belt is the Wrong Size (Small).


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Can


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Google Palmetto Tire or Carlisle tire for that matter for a local dealer but Palmetto will be faster most likely.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

For the auger, check that the rod that helps the belt stay in the pulley isn't too tight. It may need to be loosened up slightly at the engine and moved out from the pulley a hair. And, check to make sure the spring that returns the lever to its upright position isn't unhooked or broken. Or missing. Both of those items are under the belt cover.


----------

